# Spraying stain in new construction???



## Nickr42 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a house coming up that needs the trim stained instead of painted. Do any of you guys spray the stain/clear or do you brush it? And if you do spray do you use a airless or hvlp? 
I have never had to stain all the trim work in a New Construction, thats pretty much old school in are area. 
When I do remodels that call for stained trim I always bench stain it first and then nail it up, but this wood will already be up ready for stain. 

Any comments, technique, product suggestions would be helpfull.:notworthy 

Thanks,


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I would like to see the answer to this about the spaying as well..I have been in many a house that has been brushed and wipe stained. They were always done before wall priming.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

I would think if it's all going to be up allready, you couldn't very well spray without masking the areas around the trim. Seems it would be less time consuming to just brush on, wipe off.... don't see why they would have it up knowing it was going to be stained?? oh well, just my 2:thumbsup:


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I have never been a fan of spraying stain. Stain is nasty and even more nasty when atomizing it. The few times I have ran stain through a sprayer was doing base, case for new construction. We would lay the wood out on saw horses, spray the stain and then wipe it. I always thought it was a waste of product. I prefer to just stain with a brush, and if there is a lot of woodwork (bookcases, doors) I will use a lambswool pad or a 4 inch roller. If I had to spray stain in the house I would use the HVLP to keep the overspray to a minimum.

Gary


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

i prefer to do stain by brushing it on and wiping it off, i hope that your trim carpenters are real carpenters, and not your every day run of the mill wood butchers.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have never thought of spraying stain 'in situ'. The logistics would be phenomenal.

We do a lot of in situ staining on boats but the base finish is much more forgiving when using 'fine line' tapes.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I've seen sprayed stain "in situ" (whatever that means). What does it mean?They sprayed, without wiping. I think that's the whole point. Never did it myself, it doesn't look right to me unless it's wiped.

Stain goes on first then the finish, no tape. The trim gets taped after words and what ever stain/finish is on the wall just gets painted over.

Am I paranoid, or does it make sense to prime drywall all the way to the bottom, before any trim goes on?


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

situated in the original, natural, or existing place or position: The archaeologists were able to date the vase because it was found in situ. 
2. Medicine/Medical. a. in place or position; undisturbed. 
b. in a localized state or condition: carcinoma in situ


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

If it's already up, I would just brush it... most spray trim I do it benched and gets backbrushed.


----------



## Nickr42 (Jan 8, 2007)

I talked to my builder today and convinced him to let me at the wood before it goes up. I figure that way I will just have to fill the holes to match, do some touch-ups, and put the last coat of clear on once it's up. I'm just going to bench stain the wood with a brush. 

Thanks for all the imput guys.
This is a great site.:thumbup: 

Nick


----------

